# Date on changes to the OAS 2020



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

Finally they have put a date on changes to the OAS 

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...ect-before-2020-flaherty-says/article2334314/


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

Daniel A. said:


> Finally they have put a date on changes to the OAS
> 
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...ect-before-2020-flaherty-says/article2334314/


OK.... if you are 57 today, you have 200K in your RRSP, earn $70K and plan to retire at 65, then be prepared to adjust your lifestyle from here on, from $33637 down to $33191.

Hey, that's $8 a week.... two less beers at the pub. Bummer.


----------



## RedRose (Aug 2, 2011)

$8 might not buy a beer by then...


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Time enough for 2 more electoral mandates.

This trial balloon of postponing OAS for 2 years has all kinds of problems. Are they going to raise GIS by an equal amount for those living below the poverty line?

In a rational universe they would:

1. Start phasing in a raise in CPP contributions & benefits, so that more people will have decent pensions (won't happen because Harper & co. already caved in to a couple of provinces and their friends in the CDN Taxpayers Assoc.);

2. Start lowering the clawback limit for OAS (or at least stop raising it every year);

3. Start a long-term phase-out or reduction of OAS, but increase GIS for every dollar they reduce OAS.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

RedRose said:


> $8 might not buy a beer by then...


 FWIW, I always make these quotes expressed in today's dollars.


----------

